# Back safe from Ribblehead, but kaye hated it........ordred me to buy better!!



## cooljules (Jan 1, 2012)

Kaye hated my van, no heating, no tv, no lightng etc etc.  and shes swore blind never to go into it, shes told me to go out and buy another, bigger van with all mod cons (shes paying!)    she said it wasnt a romatic weekend, but she liked parts of it, just not the parts that involved stuck in the van with no heat or light...............

hope everyone gets home safe

oh that landlady at the Station in, what a complete B*TCH!!!  overcharging everyone ,being rude.......cutting off the wifi etc etc.   what a cow she was to me.  rude and obnocious even

Kaye had a great time in the pub with everyone, we had to leave just before midnight as they were letting off fireworks, so had to go and comfort arthur and wittmann....she was ok but arthur was shaking like a leaf all night after that :-(


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done for looking after your doggies 
but sorry to hear your weekend did not go so well.  However if you get a better van as a result, hmmmm, maybe a happy new year after all :dance:


----------



## DTDog (Jan 1, 2012)

I must totally disagree with Jules on your comments on the Landlady.

Although I can't prove it one way or the other, I dont think they 'turned off the wi-fi' I think it was just tempremental. It was back on again after midnight on New Years Eve (or should that be New Years Day, in the early hours???!).
Anyway, the wi-fi was not advertised as being available, it was a bonus that we had any connection at all.

With regards to 'overcharging'. I will say that the drinks were on the expensive side, but you are in the middle of nowhere. By a McDonalds from a motorway Service Station and see how much they charge over and above the ones in town.
You did say at the time that you had been overcharged, but I saw no evidence. Did you question the prices with the staff at the time?

It was very good of the pub owners to let us take up so much room in their car-park and to make us all feel so welcome. Hopefully we will stil be able to use the pub if we get to go back up as a group again in the Summer.

On a happier note, it was nice to meet and have a chat with Kaye and hopfully once she gets her wish of a van that has at least got basic heating and lighting, she does come out again and meet up with us all again. You never know we might even pick a weekend when it's not p!ss!n it down constantly!!


----------



## cooljules (Jan 1, 2012)

she overcharged us the first night and the next day, not just on the gin, but when i got out lass a bailys and hot chocolate, it said 3.25, but she tried to charge me 4.50i pointed this out and just got some muttering back, i never a got a thankyou each time i went to the bar, she just seemed totally rude, i know some others said so too.  she would charge everyone £5 or over for a large G&T, yet it said 3.50, only if you pointed to the sign and said you want a 3.50 price.   i know some got charged for food and drinks they didnt even have, sure they will comment later as some are staying a day or 2 more.  She had a right go at the young barman when he put a fraction too  much drink in those little measuring metal things, and made him pour the couple of drops back in the bottle.    i know people said the food was amazing, and it did look nice.    ok i could be wrong about the wifi, but ven said he was using it fine and it just stopped and he though it was one of them from the pub

I thought it was really romantic to snuggle together looking out the window, and the heavy rain and mist while in a sleeping back, but kaye didnt....ok the weather was a nightmare, but i guess it wasnt much fun in the van, with no heating, lighting or anything, thats why we came home today and not tomorrow.   i guess it was hard to find things in the van in the middle of the night in the pitch black, kicking and falling over things.  like i said the van was designed for a single guy and 2 dogs to go away in and not for a girl.    

thinking of getting a couple of leisure batts, wiring etc and redoing the inside, so its more room, light and heat etc but i think its too late for kaye.....she said she had the worst time of her life in that van and totally point blank refuses to ever step inside it again lol.  

we nice to see familiar faces again, and new ones.  lots of nice dogs too!!


----------



## cooljules (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, when we got home, our lass walked into no electic.....we had nothing, fridge, freezer etc all off. i checked the fuse box and it had tripped...

i went back out, to put the hookup cable onto the van (so i could turn the lights on to unload lol) and guess what i found.............no socket on the cable, it had been cut off!!  kimbo jenny knows about the nasty neighbours i have (brake fluid, keyed, assults etc etc) and the night before we left we had abuse (got it recorded and cops are involved)  so they would have cut it...i guess  they would have got a bit of a shock!!!

had neighbours from hell for over a year, council dont want to do anything and the cops keep giving them cautions (but nothing is serious enough to evict them, or rehouse us)  kayes only been living here a month (never met them) but gets abuse though the windows, she wont bring her car, and i have to drive her and pick her up each day from work, she cant even stand outside without getting abused.....

anyway kaye shed a few tears earlier, about the weather and the weekend away bad bits, but we smiling now thinking about it....it really wasnt a good time of year for her first camping trip, esp in a old van (which ran great on the veg oil!!) with no heating, lights or owt


----------



## lotty (Jan 1, 2012)

cooljules said:


> Kaye hated my van, no heating, no tv, no lightng etc etc.  and shes swore blind never to go into it, shes told me to go out and buy another, bigger van with all mod cons (shes paying!)    she said it wasnt a romatic weekend, but she liked parts of it, just not the parts that involved stuck in the van with no heat or light...............
> 
> hope everyone gets home safe
> 
> ...




wow, strong words cj! I must admit that was not my experience with the pub. 
As DTdog said, they didn't have to let us all take up so much space in the carpark (although it makes good business sense) 
It is a shame you feel you were overcharged and rudely treated!

I hope you can make the changes you want to the van to tempt Kaye into a 2nd outing?

Lotty


----------



## cooljules (Jan 1, 2012)

lotty said:


> wow, strong words cj! I must admit that was not my experience with the pub.
> As DTdog said, they didn't have to let us all take up so much space in the carpark (although it makes good business sense)
> It is a shame you feel you were overcharged and rudely treated!
> 
> ...



yeah i know strong words, its just how she was to us and others, it seemed like too  much trouble for a smile, or anything.

really hoping kaye gives it another chance, yeah i cant blame her, taking her up somewhere with gales and non stop rain for days, couldnt stand outside for a couple of min without getting drenched and then not much room in a dark van lol.   i guess it was boring for her too, as once i took my meds i was zonked out for a few hours, while she had no radio or tv.   cant really expect her to like it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 1, 2012)

The Station Inn is probably along with Helwith Bridge one of the most motorhome friendly pubs in the country.

The special offer drinks are a lot cheaper than my local and excellent real ale beer prices average....not bad for a "captive" audience.

Jo the landlady is also very obliging and will do anything for you. 

I dont know what went wrong but I am sure it was not intentional on her part and hope she does not read this rant 

and stop future stopovers.

Rob


----------



## robert b (Jan 1, 2012)

*station inn ribble head*

i go up to ribble head and spend a quit a bit of time in pub. and i and a lot of others find alan and the landlady realy nice people you will have to go a long way to find a pub so motor home friendly .as this one i was there last night and had a brill time and i wasnt over charged once neither was any of the motor homing wild members that was there.


----------



## al n sal (Jan 1, 2012)

cooljules said:


> she really liked having the portaloo, so thanks to the people from Lincoln who gave it us,



your welcome Jules, glad it was useful, as discussed the tenner via paypal, is fine after you have received it and are happy. sounds like your getting a nice nice van lovely

from al n sal


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

al n sal said:


> your welcome Jules, glad it was useful, as discussed the tenner via paypal, is fine after you have received it and are happy. sounds like your getting a nice nice van lovely
> 
> from al n sal



yes it came in pretty handy and did make a difference.

I think i have talked some sense into her lol. had my heart on going to the south coast fossil hunting in the spring, with a visit to the bovington tank museum and with wanting to start a family, a nice newer bigger van is out of the question.  im hoping once the weather is better to goto a more traditional inside layout, sink/cooker etc against a side wall, and toilet room at the other, rather than how i designed it just for me.  a couple of leisure batts and electrics will be a great help, i have a 12v digibox i got for a couple of quid off ebay.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 2, 2012)

It is possible depending on your van to buy the interior ready made in kit form for around £400 approx and there are always people who will fit it for you in an afternoon....if Kay was wanting to buy another van, this wouldn't cost her a great deal and perhaps make you both happy..


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

Viktor said:


> It is possible depending on your van to buy the interior ready made in kit form for around £400 approx and there are always people who will fit it for you in an afternoon....if Kay was wanting to buy another van, this wouldn't cost her a great deal and perhaps make you both happy..



true.  as i said the weather didnt help at all, and when i take my meds im out of the count for hours, so in a wind rocking van hit by torrential rain i cant really blame her, as others said. and with the layout i have there isnt much room for us both.

i aint got 400quid but willing to sell my unbuilt plastic models on ebay to make it better for her.  looked at a pair of good leisure batts on ebay. get some nice LEDs etc.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 2, 2012)

You could check out eBay too CJ..there's some listed there too.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

Viktor said:


> You could check out eBay too CJ..there's some listed there too.



yeah seen people mention them on here they got off ebay.  seen them working and im very impressed.


----------



## bob72 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you don't have much electrical stuff running in the van you don't really need two batteries.  We currently make do with one 105amp hour bat that cost around £80.  Never had any issues in the summer and in scotland in October.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 2, 2012)

led light use next to nothing  and water pump if u use tv digi box that wont take a lot so could get away with 1 battery charge from alternator as you drive


----------



## Firefox (Jan 3, 2012)

The Station Inn was great. Really welcoming. Landlady/Landlord very helpful, couldn't have been more pleasant. Food and beer great value. 

Are you sure you went to the same place, Jools??!! LOL

The wifi did go down at odd times but I think they had a problem with the connection. G and T was £3.50 for a house gin double special. If you wanted house gin which was a cheap brand, you had to ask for the offer or they gave you the normal Gordons. Beer was £3.00 and they were all excellent real ales being a free house. You can pay £4-5 for processed keg rubbish around London. I think your comment about the landlady is totally misplaced.

I would give the Station Inn 8 or 9 out of 10.

Helwith Bridge just down the road is also good. I stayed there two nights, but it's cash only, no food to speak of, and no wifi, so the Station Inn is better.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

Firefox said:


> The Station Inn was great. Really welcoming. Landlady/Landlord very helpful, couldn't have been more pleasant. Food and beer great value.
> 
> Are you sure you went to the same place, Jools??!! LOL
> 
> ...



it was NOT house gin that was cheaper, there as only one brand,i know that as it was the same brand at both prices (kaye happened to have the last of one bottle of gordons so they got another)    we was served gordons all night.    the sign at 3.50 never said house doubles, we presumed it could have been that at the start but no one was given anything other than gordons

comparing prices to london is daft, that was north yorkshire, not south of watford gap.  

she never smiled or said thank you each time i handed over the money, so in my eyes not misplaced, manners cost nothing


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2012)

I was drinking G&T and it was gordons, there was no house gin, you just had to specifically ask for the special offer, and personally CJ i think your comments are a bit rich seen as you were very insulting towards your girlfriend and also upsetting two very nice polish people, making personal comments to what i was wearing, insulting John on his age,  so i'd shut ya gob if were you.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> I was drinking G&T and it was gordons, there was no house gin, you just had to specifically ask for the special offer, and personally CJ i think your comments are a bit rich seen as you were very insulting towards your girlfriend and also upsetting two very nice polish people, making personal comments to what i was wearing, insulting John on his age,  so i'd shut ya gob if were you.



So it was ok that they advertised a price next to the till but if you didnt ask for that, you got charged a totally different price? tell me how thats a nice friendly welcome from the landlady, it happened to many others inc you.

i didnt upset any polish people. did you speak to them? if you did you would have known the man was from the south of england, and me taking to them, mainly as they arrived at the pub in a old VW T3 which i had and i told her all the places i had been to in Poland....now tell me how that upset them.

i said your top made you look like captain kirk off star trek, now i wasnt the only one who said that........

insulting to my GF? if i was thats between me and her.  yeah we talked about it after, shes fine, shes known me long enough to know what im like.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

***** said:


> I am totally unbiased as I have never been there and probably never will, but it does seem to me to be so very unproductive to slag off what seems to most who have been there a very M/H friendly pub.
> A big thank you to the landlady for her hospitality to M/H,ers
> Thank You!



over charging lots of people deserves a thankyou?   of course they are m/h friendly, they want to make money and fine.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

***** said:


> I,  and I expect that quite a few of us would be more than happy to pay a little extra for the security of safe overnight parking at a pub.
> Christ, I never even check my change, it costs what it costs!
> If a couple of quid makes the difference then don't go



you dont get it do you...........advertising a price then charging almost 50% on top?    so as you never check your change your happy to be short changed or given too much?????


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep hearing about lots of people....where are the  posts?

Rob


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> Keep hearing about lots of people....where are the  posts?
> 
> Rob



3 other people have mentioned it before


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2012)

cooljules said:


> So it was ok that they advertised a price next to the till but if you didnt ask for that, you got charged a totally different price? tell me how thats a nice friendly welcome from the landlady, it happened to many others inc you.
> 
> It did happen to me and as i pointed out, if you asked for the offer you got it
> 
> ...



if its between you and her then why say such awful things about her in front of everyone, it was embarrasing, i told you to your face, i wouldnt have mentioned it again only am sick of you whingin on about that meet, making out that everything was bad and if you feel you were been ripped off why dint you go back to your van, no one forced you to buy the drinks, i complained about the price of Tea, but i also expressed that to the landlady, not wait till i got home then slagged her off, your out of order CJ


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> if its between you and her then why say such awful things about her in front of everyone, it was embarrasing, i told you to your face, i wouldnt have mentioned it again only am sick of you whingin on about that meet, making out that everything was bad and if you feel you were been ripped off why dint you go back to your van, no one forced you to buy the drinks, i complained about the price of Tea, but i also expressed that to the landlady, not wait till i got home then slagged her off, your out of order CJ



yeah you told me to my face that you thought what i said you her was wrong, i was fine with that..
i am not whining on about the meet, only thing im complaining about was being overcharged for a drink advertised at a much lower price.     would you see a price for a car tyre X at 200 pound, so ask for that X and then be happy if they charged you 350quid? all because you didnt say you wanted it at the price next to the till?  she tried to overcharge me for a bailys and hot chocolate until i pointed out it was different, so again should i have said i wanted it at the price advertised or kept quiet and then be charged much more?

I also spoke to that polish girl in what i could speak in her language, not a lot, just bits i picked up from being there. she asked me why i could and i told her, i spent a lot of time in germany so went across the border to buy things.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the point that most have  been trying express is that nothing the landlady did warranted slagging off on a public forum.

As has been said by many it is the most motorhome friendly pub going and I look forward to my next visit.

Rob


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> I think the point that most have  been trying express is that nothing the landlady did warranted slagging off on a public forum.
> 
> As has been said by many it is the most motorhome friendly pub going and I look forward to my next visit.
> 
> Rob



i also said i enjoyed the pub apart from that and would go back, i just stated she wasnt polite to me, and people had to check their change  as you would be charged more than the price it advertised at..........so its wrong saying that? and also mentioning that the tonic bottle had BBE of jun 2010? i wasnt the only one shocked at that....

those things were true, so i cant see a problem with saying it on here


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2012)

That last sentence is your problem

Rob


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2012)

cooljules said:


> i also said i enjoyed the pub apart from that and would go back, i just stated she wasnt polite to me, and people had to check their change  as you would be charged more than the price it advertised at..........so its wrong saying that? and also mentioning that the tonic bottle had BBE of jun 2010? i wasnt the only one shocked at that....
> 
> those things were true, so i cant see a problem with saying it on here



I think the problem is CJ, is the harshness of your post and the names you called her, she came and sat with us in the afternoon and she was very nice, equally was her husband as we spoke to him on the quarry, and yes, i was shocked at the BBE date on the bottles but we also balanced it and decided not to say anything as we did have the facility of the car park and wanted to use it again and didint want to cause any trouble, lets hope she doesnt come here and read the awful things that has been said, lets face it, if we wanted to visit Ribblehead again, theres nothing else there but the pub and the nice walks of course, but i dont know where we would have been without the sanctuary of that pub due to the awful weather.  You started this thread with such anamosity and i am merely balancing it by pointing out what a dick you also was.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> That last sentence is your problem
> 
> Rob



you tell me why.........................

at least 3 other people mentioned it on this forum, several others did in the pub.

supposing other people go, and think lets try this pub they keep talking about, its so wonderful, not a single complaint....then find out they had been overcharged, and others at the same time.  then come back on here saying they were overcharged..THEN people on here say 'oh yeah it happened to us, but we couldnt be bothered to say anything, or cos were too shy or polite too'    that aint me, i write what happend to me, and what happened to others...... 

if i had said a little green came down in a spaceship etc than that would be a lie, i told the truth, many people were over charged, if the truth hurts that isnt my fault


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> I think the problem is CJ, is the harshness of your post and the names you called her, she came and sat with us in the afternoon and she was very nice, equally was her husband as we spoke to him on the quarry, and yes, i was shocked at the BBE date on the bottles but we also balanced it and decided not to say anything as we did have the facility of the car park and wanted to use it again and didint want to cause any trouble, lets hope she doesnt come here and read the awful things that has been said, lets face it, if we wanted to visit Ribblehead again, theres nothing else there but the pub and the nice walks of course, but i dont know where we would have been without the sanctuary of that pub due to the awful weather.  You started this thread with such anamosity and i am merely balancing it by pointing out what a dick you also was.



i also said they are very very busy, running around and doing the best they could, so i said maybe i got her on a bad day or not time to be chatty.    

yes you was shocked, you also said you was going to say something.........but i cannot see how complaining about something is in the wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i didnt say anything to her about the out of date drinks because you said you would the next morning, so i felt that was enough.  had i known you wouldnt then i would have.    im not going to say ''ooooooooo we had a wonderful time, everything was perfect in this pub' when it wasnt.  yeah very busy, i can sort of understand that.  but not the overcharging and wayyyyyyyyy outa date drinks ( get just  out of date stuff from jack fultons, i know what im buying)

as people know me, im not the one to keep quiet, if things are good i say that, if things are not good then i also say that, not keep quiet as not want to upset the host of the pub.

and what did i upset kaye about? please tell me, on here will do.  yeah we talked after that night and was fine, i listened to her, i still dont see what i did wrong, but i listened to her.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2012)

cooljules said:


> i also said they are very very busy, running around and doing the best they could, so i said maybe i got her on a bad day or not time to be chatty.
> 
> yes you was shocked, you also said you was going to say something.........but i cannot see how complaining about something is in the wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i didnt say anything to her about the out of date drinks because you said you would the next morning, so i felt that was enough.  had i known you wouldnt then i would have.    im not going to say ''ooooooooo we had a wonderful time, everything was perfect in this pub' when it wasnt.  yeah very busy, i can sort of understand that.  but not the overcharging and wayyyyyyyyy outa date drinks ( get just  out of date stuff from jack fultons, i know what im buying)
> 
> ...



i am really not prepared to repeat what you said about your supposed loved one on here, thats outrageous that you even suggest that and just goes to prove my point how disrespectful you can be, look, if she's fine with it then its not my problem, it became my problem when you said the things you said in front of all of us, you caused an uncomfortable atmosphere with the group.

if you would have listened properly to the conversation about the BBE bottles, we ALL decided it was a bad idea to bring it up, given that we had a good parking spot and didnt want to cause trouble.

Nobody is saying not to make comments about the location, prices etc, it is allways nice to hear about different places so we can all make an informed choice, however, there was no need for the nasty names you called the landlady, that is the point.


----------



## scampa (Jan 3, 2012)

I've just skipped onto this thread after reading about the dangers of leaving a dog tied up outside shops ("no mongrels" thread).

I don't know why, but I keep seeing an image of a certain member being left tethered to a lampost outside the pub at Ribblehead on their next visit, while everyone else enjoys the hospitality inside!   

   :cheers:


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 3, 2012)

***** said:


> I am totally unbiased as I have never been there and probably never will, but it does seem to me to be so very unproductive to slag off what seems to most who have been there a very M/H friendly pub.
> A big thank you to the landlady for her hospitality to M/H,ers
> Thank You!


Hi *****, we havn,t seen eye to eye in the past, but I totally agree with your post. I go to the Station very regularly, I know the staff very well, Alan & Jo are one of the best Hosts I have come across, they will do anything for you, but you have to treat them right too.
1/ Alan asked the Wildcamping group to park at the bottom of the carpark, not spread themselves everywhere, (not sure who he told), as there would be quite a few cars in the carpark overnight.
2/ If I were a landlord, and 2 people & 6 or 7 kids  came into my pub, bought a tea & half a lager, then used my wi fi for 3 hours without buying another drink, I think I would be pissed off too.

ZeeZee


----------



## Oasis (Jan 3, 2012)

***** said:


> personally, I think the thread should be pulled, but that's not my call.



Agreed!


----------



## runnach (Jan 3, 2012)

I had forgot all about this meet, and I passed Settle last Thursday and New Years eve on a brief trip to the Lakes.

Perhaps there is a salient point here in that the A65 by passes Settle completely nowadays along with othe by passes throughout the country and this must have had a dramatic impact on passing trade for all sorts of business.

I agree with ***** it is rtefreshing to hear of a pub receptive to motorhomers, and quite frankly if the cynics suggest the motivation is totally commercial then so what ? More a case of people using good business nouse in my book.

Some of you will remember I ran a pub briefly and it is certainly not an occupation for those scared of long hours. My outlet made its money at the weekend. Monday to Thursday were difficult and several event evenings were tried to encourage business in an effort to contribute towards overheads. 

Therefore at peak times, it is understandable why propreitors become agitated....The same is true of campsite owners in August.

Concentrate and do the job right, and the money will take care of itself is a true adage I think, however it doesnt consider human nature.

In respects of CJs gripe re the gin, we too sold a house vodka which cost us less too than the leading brands...........depending on how it is sold I believe is down to ones individual ethics.

When asked for a double gin ....house on special offer  or Gordons ? should be the question.......I cant speak for this landlord but I made more money on house spirits.

Channa


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

***** said:


> ZeeZee, I don't remember we had any problem, maybe different ideas, but that's life. I think it is such a shame as these sorts of pubs are in the minority.
> As the forum member who complained about the pub is a new member and I think maybe new to M/Hing, maybe he does not know how good a thing this sort of pub is.
> personally, I think the thread should be pulled, but that's not my call.



whats being 'new' to here have to do with anything, and i have had a m/h before this one.  i still dont think its good when your charged a different price to the one advertised........


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

channa said:


> I had forgot all about this meet, and I passed Settle last Thursday and New Years eve on a brief trip to the Lakes.
> 
> Perhaps there is a salient point here in that the A65 by passes Settle completely nowadays along with othe by passes throughout the country and this must have had a dramatic impact on passing trade for all sorts of business.
> 
> ...



at first people presumed the 3.50 was house vodka, and as people just asked for a g&t were given gordons, this was quickly proved wrong.  


of course pubs are to make money, never said anything different but its showing a price next to the till/spririt bottles but being charged almost 50% more.  and so was on other drinks.  i couldnt see why people should point at a sign saying i want a 3.50 double G&T and if they dont they get charged a fiver something


----------



## lufcdave7 (Jan 3, 2012)

For goodness sake, put another record on!


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 3, 2012)

channa said:


> I had forgot all about this meet, and I passed Settle last Thursday and New Years eve on a brief trip to the Lakes.
> 
> Perhaps there is a salient point here in that the A65 by passes Settle completely nowadays along with othe by passes throughout the country and this must have had a dramatic impact on passing trade for all sorts of business.
> 
> ...



Shame you missed us Channa, would have been nice to meet you


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

***** said:


> I was trying to be nice and tactful



im not, i was trying to tell the truth so others didnt get overcharged for drinks...........mind you if someone cant be bothered to check their change or care how much they are charged then its their problem


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

lufcdave7 said:


> For goodness sake, put another record on!



if you dont like it you dont have to read it


----------



## lufcdave7 (Jan 3, 2012)

cooljules said:


> if you dont like it you dont have to read it



Wouldn't miss it for the world sweetheart.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 3, 2012)

lufcdave7 said:


> Wouldn't miss it for the world sweetheart.



then dont complain and tell me to give it a rest.   seems everyone is more interested in not caring how much drinks are than the origonal post and header


----------



## Admin (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry guys but I have had to delete posts from this thread a few times now after complaints.

I am now going to lock the thread as I really do not think it is of benefit to anyone.

I will leave it up a few days then I am going to delete it. 

I accept that we are all entitled to our own opinions and are allowed to express them on this site within the rules, but based on the majority of reviews of the pub this thread maybe a little misleading.

Any comments please PM me and I will be happy to discuss this.

Phil


----------

